# Reptile weekend at shirley aquatics



## Shirley_Aquatics (Sep 6, 2010)

REPTILE WEEKEND & DISPLAY AT SHIRLEY AQUATICSSATURDAY 25TH AND SUNDAY 26TH SEPTEMBER 2010SATURDAY 25TH – Phil Hamilton of Spire Ridge Reptiles / ‘YOUR PETS’ , will be in-store with a host of amazing animals from his collection, including Anacondas, Burmese Pythons and Dave the Spectacled Caiman. Phil will also be giving talks on various different species and also our recent trip to the Terraristika Reptile Show in Germany.SUNDAY 26TH – Our very own Katie Hodgkins will be giving talks on Geckos and Skinks which are some of our most popular animals.THE FAMOUS SHIRLEY AQUATICS SALE IS NOW ON WITH REDUCTIONS ACROSS THE STORE, INCLUDING 25% OFF VIVARIUMS AND SPECIAL PRICES ON FOOD, SUBSTRATES, LIGHTING AND HEATING !!CHECK OUT OUR GREAT NEW WEBSITE AND ONLINE STORE ; Tropical Fish Aquariums, Buy Oase Pond Pump & Filters, Marine Fish & Reptile Shop Online, Koi Carp & Aquarium Suppliers SHIRLEY AQUATICS 1355 STRATFORD ROAD SHIRLEY, SOLIHULL WEST MIDLANDS B90 4EF TEL : 0121 744 1300DONT FORGET TO CHECK OUT OUR 'SHOP PROFILE' IN THE OCTOBER ISSUE OF PRACTICAL REPTILE KEEPING MAGAZINE!


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Will be a fab day! 

Spire Ridge is my local reptile shop


----------

